# Converting to Catholicism



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

I wonder if anyone will be able to give me some "concrete" advice?  I had my daughter in 2006 (natural miracle conception after 4 failed IVF's).  I am "technically" CoE in so much as I was christened as a baby.  That is about as much church as I had ever attended.  Phoebe is now at a Catholic independant school and has been badgering me for around a year now to be baptised.  She is very interested in religion and takes it all very seriously and has been fanatical about lent.  


I met with our local priest (attached to her school) who was lovely to me but explained that she could only be brought to Baptism by a Catholic parent.  I am happy to convert, and have been thinking of doing so for a while (we attend mass) and would be happy to attend the RCIA course and this where my problems start............


I am divorced.  I was married in a CoE church and Phoebe's father and I are not married.  (I'm not sure even if we were if it would be recognised).  The priest has asked me to write him a letter detailing all of this so that he can refer it to the local Diocese chancellor for advice but it seems like both me and Phoebe will be "punished" for my past mistakes.  


How can I overcome these obstacles if at all?


----------



## skybluesarah (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi!  I've not been on this site for a while, so apologies for how long it has taken to reply.  
If you haven't written the letter already, feel free to drop me a message and I will see if I can help!


----------

